

The day byte alignment came back to bite me - njern
http://www.njern.co/2015/01/28/reflect-unsafe-and-other-unsavoury-go-hacks/

======
Someone
_" Changing the instances of 13 to 16 in the above code fixed the problem"_

Not in my book. It made the symptom disappear, but the problem stayed. You
don't compute magical constants and put them in your source code if your
language has AlignOf, Sizeof and Offsetof.

~~~
njern
As you rightly point out, the more correct solution is of course to use
unsafe.Sizeof()

